# Shot Deer, well kind of.....



## iCreek (Nov 18, 2008)

Took these last weekend when I was out cutting wood. This little guy or gal was a little curious so I shot him with my Nikon DSLR.


----------



## deeker (Nov 18, 2008)

Great pics.....more....more...


----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## iCreek (Nov 19, 2008)

deeker said:


> Great pics.....more....more...



Here a few more, it was hard to focus between all the trees.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2008)

That would be a doe head, It is always neat to see deer in the woods and get a pic of them. Thanks for the pics.


----------

